# Quick and Observant Large Mouth Bass



## Profishermanjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Largemouth bass eating feeder gold fish.
i will post up some more feeding videos! salt water inc.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cool to watch him eat. I do hope you have other plans however. That tank is WAY too small for that fish at its current size, much less the size it will be a few months from now. 

Take it back to where it came from or take care of like it should be. His home sucks! I fish for them nearly evry weekend and I don't bring them home because I know the 125g tanks I have are still too small. Do the right thing, not to mention it is probably illegal in your state to keep it.


----------



## Profishermanjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Fish was released over a year ago, i fish for bass nearly every day and know what they should be kept in,thanks for your advice though. Fish was released successfully.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well hell, you should have said that from the beginning. Everyone gets protective when fish are not being cared for properly.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

amazing creatures


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be a stick in the mud, but once you fed him goldfish, you shouldn't have released him. It's a basic precaution of native fishkeeping that if you bring it to your home, it should never return to its home. It's dead to nature, given the new disease potential from farmed goldfish or aquarium bacteria a wild fish can encounter. 
Diseased feeders are huge killers of predatory tank fish, and you wouldn't want to send him back carrying some fish farm bug ... something to think about for next time.


----------

